# Newborn Kid - Labored Breathing and Panting



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a 4-day-old standard Nubian kid. She has no fever (102.3), and weighs 7lbs. She was a triplet. 

She is being kept in the house for bottle feeding (goat milk). She has labored breathing that seems to be getting worse. She sometimes pants. She acted hungry for her last bottle, but didn't really want to open her mouth or latch on. Her eyes are clear, but her nose may be stuffy. It isn't visibly obvious.

She has been active and happy. Poops and pees normally. The hard and fast breathing looks exhausting.

I gave her 1/4cc of Tylan just now.

Any other advice?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Give her 2 ccs of Penicillin and 1 cc of thiamine orally once a day for three days. That is the treatment for floppy kid syndrome. Every time we have had a newborn that suddenly doesn't suck, but acts hungry, we go ahead and treat for that. If you don't have thiamine, B complex has thiamine in it, but I'm not sure how much you would give.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If you think that her nose is stuffy, you can also give Benadryl.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

jschies said:


> If you think that her nose is stuffy, you can also give Benadryl.


Can you tell me roughly how much?


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

She is eating well again. But the breathing seems to be about the same. Maybe worse. Hoping the Tylan will work...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Around 1/2 cc of benadryl for very young kids, every 4 to 6 hours. 

Do you think some milk was possibly aspirated into her lungs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would stick with the Tylan and do a full course.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I would stick with the Tylan and do a full course.


That is the plan. She is still breathing hard. But she eats and plays. Poops and pees. No fever, no crackling sounds from her chest. No eye or nose drainage. I am wondering if her lungs might be slightly under-developed. She was a triplet and her breeder didn't know the due date. Will continue the Tylan.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you checked for a heart murmur?


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Have you checked for a heart murmur?


No, I don't have a stethoscope, but I think that is a great suggestion.

I can't tell if she is worse or the same today. Still no fever. Still eating, pooping and playing. Breathing the way she does looks so exhausting.

Still getting Tylan.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a baby last year - sounded terrible with her breathing. I expected to find her dead every morning. She finally started to slowly change and now has no problem. I thought when she was bad with it that she was underdeveloped or something in her nasal passage. Even the vet couldn't tell - but said her lungs were clear. Hopefully your little one will outgrow it also.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

wndngrvr said:


> I had a baby last year - sounded terrible with her breathing. I expected to find her dead every morning. She finally started to slowly change and now has no problem. I thought when she was bad with it that she was underdeveloped or something in her nasal passage. Even the vet couldn't tell - but said her lungs were clear. Hopefully your little one will outgrow it also.


So I took her to the vet yesterday because the antibiotics were not helping. Turns out, her lungs are fine but her heart is enlarged. The vet said this could go one of three ways. 1) - Baby would outgrow it and be a completely normal goat. 2) She doesn't outgrow it, but ends up being unthrifty, 3) One day she just dies suddenly.

I am keeping this kid and hoping for the best. She is completely normal except she breathes very hard while resting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How did he know the heart was enlarged? Did he do an ultrasound? I'm sorry she has problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, hoping for the best.


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> How did he know the heart was enlarged? Did he do an ultrasound? I'm sorry she has problems.


We did x-rays. I spoke with a second vet about this and she was optimistic. Sounds like baby has a good chance of outgrowing this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she does outgrow it.


----------

